# Animal Insulin vs GM Insulin



## sasha1 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi All

Thought this may be of interest to some of you....It has certainly sparked my interest....

http://www.iddtinternational.org/gmvsan.../index.htm

Heidi
x


----------



## sofaraway (Jul 27, 2009)

link doesn't work for me


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi Nikki...

MMMM...I'm just trying to find out why...sorry...I was sent this link via yahoo mail in an email sent this morning by DUK....It was in response to swine flu etc..It appeared in someones reply to a question possed..now it works for me when I am on yahoo..but not over here???....I will get the right one that works for us all...apologies again

Heidi
x


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi All

Hopefully this will work..

http://www.iddtinternational.org

This does work...just made sure...sorry again

Heidi
x


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks Heidi ,  link worked for me too


----------

